# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  рассказ история суицидента

## zyxel

Игорь родился в Москве в конце семидесятых и рос хулигарнистым вроде бы как все мальчишкой, но у него была паховая грыжа, выходящяя в мошонку. И хулиганить он не мог по причине увечья. До пятого класса он дружил с девочками, потому что они не дрались. По любому больному вопросу они дразнились и подставляли. Парни дразнились тоже, потому что Игорю было трудно выполнять нормативы и он просто забивал на них. Парни тоже его не признавали из-за слабости. Он становился забитым, потому что его не понимали окружающие. Это было таким унижением!

https://ficbook.net/readfic/5573888

----------

